# Making a website for the barn



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I've seen all sorts and I've been put in charge of making one for the barn I board at (family friend too!). I don't want to leave anything out. I'm not putting the website online until it's finished and edited, right now it's a roughed up layout. 

For boarding and rates:
I have the boarding price for all 3 barns, the size of the stalls, matted with shavings. Daily turn out in mare and gelding pastures, daily feeding and we feed anything extra that is provided by the owner (how should I word that?). Same page but different section will be my trainer/barn owners rates for training (what kind, age limits...), lessons (styles, prices, times...), and coaching for shows. 

I have pictures of the pastures, the barns and entrance to the property along with the sign and the address of course. I have pictures of the lesson horses and other barn animals. I'll be putting up pictures of my trainer and her horse, giving lessons, some of the students and their horses, a few boarders and pictures for shows. 

In order I have home, about us, rates and services, photos, contact us

Let me know if I'm leaving anything out, I'll also post the finished website but she told me to take my time so it won't be done for a bit. She's writing out information she wants specifically on there. 

Also stupid question the homepage summarizes the whole site right? 

And please don't suggest I don't do this. I've made personal websites before, it was a required class all 6-8th grade (not sure why but it was fun!), a finishing class in 12th grade and an extra fun class second year in college. I can do this I'm just anal about not forgetting anything. Should I put a links page for other stables, trainers, show schedules?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

that sounds like most of what I've seen on pages for barns when I was looking for one to take an English lesson at (one that would give me the most to go by and have the most to think about, and hopefully a good experience most likely deciding if I wanted to stick with western or start learning English)
I would add a few things though, depending on if you offer the services:
-lessons
--discipline(s), trainer name(s), lesson rates, a schedule for what is open (you'd have to update that almost daily though..), etc. I would also probably post rates forthose on this page, as well as well as the actual rates page..
-foaling/breeding
--do you offer any of it?
--what do you have? ie foaling stalls, etc?
-I would also put in something like a directions page and hook it up to google maps/earth for ease. along with address and the such.

hmm...that's all I can think of now since I still need to eat breakfast and get ready, as I'm half-rushing so I can eat and catch the bus haha
hope I helped a bit though 

-edit-
oops lol I completly forgot that you already had lessons up here XD so..you can probably ignore that haha.
but also-a show schedule would be great, most of the pages I've looked at hae that as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

The home page would be something like:

"Welcome to XXXX Farm! We are s (premier/family/friendly/show) barn located in XXXX. We specialize in (dressage/hunter/eventing/western) and we believe in coaching each rider to be their very best. We host/go to shows at XXXX."

So basically an overview that would make the reader interested in finding out more about the barn. The home page is for making the first impressions and making people interested in learning more. 

What you have sounds pretty good! If you're feeling stuck, just check out some other barn websites and get some ideas.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Iseul said:


> that sounds like most of what I've seen on pages for barns when I was looking for one to take an English lesson at (one that would give me the most to go by and have the most to think about, and hopefully a good experience most likely deciding if I wanted to stick with western or start learning English)
> I would add a few things though, depending on if you offer the services:
> -lessons
> --discipline(s), trainer name(s), lesson rates, a schedule for what is open (you'd have to update that almost daily though..), etc. I would also probably post rates forthose on this page, as well as well as the actual rates page..
> ...


Since we don't host shows should I put local shows the trainer will be participating in for the season? She has A LOT this year.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

ptvintage said:


> The home page would be something like:
> 
> "Welcome to XXXX Farm! We are s (premier/family/friendly/show) barn located in XXXX. We specialize in (dressage/hunter/eventing/western) and we believe in coaching each rider to be their very best. We host/go to shows at XXXX."
> 
> ...


ok so pretty much what I thought it would be. Thanks!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

(I'd quote but my touchy pod doesn't enjoy cooperating >.< )
I think that it be great to put all the local shows, and then maybe some mark/symbol that showed you trainer(s) is/are going to that event. :3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll be putting a page of shows she (my trainer) is in and links to other stables that have schooling shows and lists. 
I have the photos pages done, the services and rates page, a little intro and she's getting me a nice written history of the barn and her family to put on the about us section. It's coming together.


----------



## Sugarkane (Mar 14, 2010)

making a website is fun, and its a way to keep photos in a story way, I put together a website you,,,(y'all) can check it out, let me hear your comments even critiques,,lol, 
www.wildwestkennels.8m.net


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I made one for my photography and on the barns website there are lots of picture. We went over the layout today and she said she didn't want an About Us section so to summarize the rest of the website in the home page and just tell a little bit about her. In the contact us section there's a form to fill out along with our address and phone number.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

here's the website
LWMstables.tk
Still adding and tweaking things though. working on a show calendar, neighboring shows and events in the area and a sales page for tack and horses.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I love the website!!It looks very nice!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

*Thank you!*

After Vicki's dad gets better (had surgery for a hernia) he'll be fixing the older fences and we'll be replacing the home page picture but other than that I think it came out nicely. Everyone at the barn likes it.


----------

